# NBA players as classical composers



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Apparently, Talk Classical is not the only site in which this sort of foolery can be found.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/4tmfn3


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Hector Berlioz - Ron Artest


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't follow the NBA, but still, that's pretty funny.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Why stop at just the NBA?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Anton Webern- A modern era composer who wrote short works and was relatively unknown in his liftime, and yet stood tall as a uniquely skilled and original voice with his intricate and disciplined style. No composer was, nor ever will, be quite like him, although perhaps he's not as acknowledged as he should be. His life was cut short by an American soldier's bullet.

Yao Ming- A 2000's player for the Houston Rockets from China, a country that had yet to produce an NBA star, and yet stood tall at 7'6" as a uniquely skilled and original player with his disciplined play and excellent shooting. No player was, nor ever will, be quite like him, although perhaps he's not as acknowledged as he should be. His career was cut short by injuries.


----------

